# Adding to my flock



## eggme (Apr 28, 2017)

I have three layers now. I'm looking to add three or four more layers. Can I put them right in the coop? Or is there an introduction process?


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I have always just added more.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

First there should be a quarantine of the new flock members to monitor for signs of illness.You should do this for 30 days.Moving chickens around causes stress and if they have been exposed to something you will see signs of illness such as drooping wings/tail,lethargy,diarrhea,etc.Quarantine of the new protects your flock from being exposed.Some illnesses can wipe out your entire flock and some viruses/bacterias remain present in the soil even after the chickens are gone possibly infecting any future birds.After that,turn them loose and watch to see what happens.


----------

